# River Bass



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

:G Any tips on GMR bass fishing and what to use to catch big ones.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

White Castle french fry...texas rigged!


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Small Jigs and Cranks


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Treebass227 said:


> White Castle french fry...texas rigged!


LOL! and whats sad is.... those things are so rubbery, you probably could use them like that lol


----------

